# Peacock Bass



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Had a work trip to South Florida earlier this week, so I did a little research on Peacocks and brought a rod. What was going to make the trip especially tricky, was that I would have less than an hour to fish. 

Got into town about 2p and had to be somewhere at 3p. Parked close to a spot I identified on Google Maps and hiked over to the spot. After realizing I forgot my reel in the car (I had a travel rod and a small sling bag with tackle that I thought also had my reel in it) I walked back to the car and back to the spot. Lost about 15 minutes in the ordeal. 

Wound up catching a few, but the coolest part was that I caught a Speckled Peacock, a Butterfly Peacock and a hybrid of the two.

All came on a size 8 Rapala X-rap in Parrot color. Actually bought that X-rap amongt some others from an OGF member.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Good job! Way to come up with a plan and stick to it!


----------



## MichRN84 (Mar 2, 2018)

That’s great. Peacock bass are definitely on my top ten list, but I really want to go to South America in a trip to catch ‘em... call that a bucket list trip


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

If you follow Monster Mike on instagram, that looks like the spot that he fishes quite a bit. Not sure if it is as I have never been there, but looks like it with the concrete in the background of the second pic.


----------



## hupcej4x4x454 (Oct 7, 2014)

Awesome catches. Really cool looking fish.


----------

